# Je débute avec Cloud et je ne comprends rien



## ML1010 (21 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sur Mac depuis 10 ans maintenant, et j'ai toujours refusé de mettre quoique ce soit sur le cloud. 
Depuis peu, les stockages de mon mac, et de tous mes disques durs externes sont saturés, j'ai donc finalement voulu me diriger vers la solution du cloud et de iCloud drive. 
J'ai bien évidement fait des recherches avant de venir m'inscrire sur ce forum, j'ai bien lu des tas de conversations, mais rien ne répond à ma question.

Dans l'idée que je me faisais du cloud, c'était que le principe était de pouvoir transférer des fichiers de toutes sortes sur le cloud, afin de pouvoir les supprimer de son mac pour faire de la place. Puisque lorsque le mac est saturé on nous propose la solution du cloud...
J'ai donc fait un test avec un fichier : quand je le supprime de mon mon mac, le fichier se supprime aussi dans le iCloud drive. Du coup, je ne comprends plus l'intérêt de transférer sur le cloud pour libérer de l'espace de stockage sur mon mac ?
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la subtilité ? Comment supprimer tous mes dossiers de mon mac pour ne les avoir que sur le cloud ?

En comparaison, pour le boulot nous disposons d'une Dropbox. Quand je travaille sur mon mac, je créé des fichiers, que je transfère ensuite dans la Dropbox. Mon but est que ces fichiers boulots ne soient présents que dans la Dropbox. Du coup, une fois transférés dedans, je les supprime de mon bureau mac. Et avec la Dropbox, je ne rencontre pas le probleme du Cloud : je peux supprimer en toute tranquillité mes dossiers de mon mac et continuer de les retrouver dans ma Dropbox. 
Pour moi le principe du Cloud devait être le même. 

Serait-il possible qu'on m'explique la différence ? Ou bien comment faire pour avoir mes documents sur le cloud et non plus sur le mac afin de libérer mon stockage mac ?

Désolée pour ce long message, je suis vraiment débutante sur le forum ! Et surtout pour le coup je ne comprends rien au cloud !
Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Novembre 2020)

Dans les préférences système, va dans "identifiant apple" et vérifie que le "optimisé le stockage" est bien coché. Si oui, tu n'as rien à faire de plus. Quand tu mets des fichiers dans le "icloud drive", il seront synchronisé avec le serveur Apple. S'il y a besoin d'espace sur ton mac, les plus ancien seront effacés de ton mac (tu les verras avec un petit icône de nuage) mais ils seront toujours sur le cloud.




Si tu ne veux plus avoir un fichier en local sur ton mac, il ne faut pas le supprimer mais faire le "retirer le téléchargement"



Et le "télécharger" pour l'avoir de nouveau en local (tu remarqueras le nuage qui a changé)



Surtout ne pas supprimer de fichier sur ton mac, car iCloud pensera bêtement que tu ne veux plus l'avoir du tout et l'effacera aussi du cloud.


----------



## sergiodadi (21 Novembre 2020)

En complément, Voila la signification des icônes *iCloud*


----------



## guytoon48 (21 Novembre 2020)

ML1010 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis sur Mac depuis 10 ans maintenant, et j'ai toujours refusé de mettre quoique ce soit sur le cloud.
> Depuis peu, les stockages de mon mac, et de tous mes disques durs externes sont saturés, j'ai donc finalement voulu me diriger vers la solution du cloud et de iCloud drive.
> ...



Bonjour,

iCloud est une SYNCHRONISATION. Il t'es, malgré tout, proposé une solution afin de réduire (un peu) la charge résidente sur ta machine dans les Prefs système => compte iCloud






D'autre part tu peux également dans les préférences de "Photos", onglet "iCloud" demander l'optimisation de la bibliothèque sur le Mac. Cela veut dire que les photos en Haute Définition seront sur le Cloud et qu'il sera synchronisé ces mêmes photos sur ton Mac MAIS en version basse définition, donc gain de place.


----------



## ErikM (21 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour ML1010, ecatomb 

@ecatomb 
Aurais-tu par hasard de bons docs ou tutos sur iCloud en mode avancé, notamment le partage de contenu payant acheté sur App Store

merci en tous cas de ta première réponse et ne t’embête pas sur ma question à moi.. c’était à tout hasard 

Apple Books (je n’arrive pas à synchroniser mes Collections entre 2 Macs dans le même « partage familial » .. seulement les livres)
App Music (options plus fines pour partager certains titres uniquement)
Apple TV (options plus fines pour partager certains titres uniquement


----------



## ML1010 (21 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Dans les préférences système, va dans "identifiant apple" et vérifie que le "optimisé le stockage" est bien coché. Si oui, tu n'as rien à faire de plus. Quand tu mets des fichiers dans le "icloud drive", il seront synchronisé avec le serveur Apple. S'il y a besoin d'espace sur ton mac, les plus ancien seront effacés de ton mac (tu les verras avec un petit icône de nuage) mais ils seront toujours sur le cloud.
> Voir la pièce jointe 200067
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour et merci pour cette réponse !
Alors entre temps, bien évidemment, il m'est arrivé une mésaventure qui me conforte dans l'idée de ne plus me servir du Cloud. 
Je trouve incroyable qu'on ne nous précise à aucun moment dans la procédure, quelque part, que supprimer un élément du cloud, le supprime également de notre ordi 
J'avais un fichier memos vocaux très très important sur mon iPhone. Ces memos étaient dans mon Itunes en local sur mon mac, je ne les voulais pas sur mon iPhone puisqu'ils prenaient trop de place. Du coup je les ai supprimé de l'iPhone... mais supprimé définitivement, pensant que de toute façon, ils étaient sur mon mac.... Pas besoin de continuer, je suis dégoutée de tout avoir perdu. 
Je vais continuer à passer par des disques durs externes je pense.

Merci infiniment d'avoir pris le temps de m'expliquer cela. Si jamais je change d'avis, ça me servira


----------



## ML1010 (21 Novembre 2020)

sergiodadi a dit:


> En complément, Voila la signification des icônes *iCloud*
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 200079


Merci beaucoup pour cette aide !


----------



## ML1010 (21 Novembre 2020)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> iCloud est une SYNCHRONISATION. Il t'es, malgré tout, proposé une solution afin de réduire (un peu) la charge résidente sur ta machine dans les Prefs système => compte iCloud
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette précision. Je comprends mieux. Mais dans un sens, je trouve toujours qu'on ne nous explique vraiment pas correctement (pour les débutants) ce qu'est vraiment le cloud quand on l'installe, c'est dommage. J'ai perdu des fichiers très importants ce matin du coup 
Dans mon esprit, le cloud jouait le rôle d'un disque dur externe, ce n'était pas une synchronisation. My bad !


----------



## iDanGener (21 Novembre 2020)

ML1010 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour cette réponse !
> Alors entre temps, bien évidemment, il m'est arrivé une mésaventure qui me conforte dans l'idée de ne plus me servir du Cloud.
> Je trouve incroyable qu'on ne nous précise à aucun moment dans la procédure, quelque part, que supprimer un élément du cloud, le supprime également de notre ordi
> J'avais un fichier memos vocaux très très important sur mon iPhone. Ces memos étaient dans mon Itunes en local sur mon mac, je ne les voulais pas sur mon iPhone puisqu'ils prenaient trop de place. Du coup je les ai supprimé de l'iPhone... mais supprimé définitivement, pensant que de toute façon, ils étaient sur mon mac.... Pas besoin de continuer, je suis dégoutée de tout avoir perdu.
> ...



Bonjour,

1.
Si tu as une sauvegarde Time Machine, je crois que tu pourras retrouver tes mémos vocaux en reculant dans le temps dans les archives de TM.

2.
Ces jours-ci, à l'approche du Black Friday et du temps des fêtes, certains disques externes à plateaux de 4 To sont à peu près au prix régulier des 2 To (je viens de recevoir une notification pour un Seagate 4To sur Amazon.ca). Chacun développe ses propres stratégies anti-catastrophe, mais par exemple, avec un tel disque, on peut le partitionner et dédier une partition à TM et utiliser le reste pour y archiver des dossiers/documents. Toutefois, il faut aussi avoir «ailleurs» une copie du contenu de ce disque (en le synchronisant, en tout ou en partie, avec (au moins) l'un de ceux que tu as présentement).

3.
J'ai eu pendant de nombreuses années, les mêmes réticences que toi à utiliser des services de synchronisation dans le nuage, mais je réalise que les avantages sont tellement grands lorsque j'utilise en alternance le MacBook du travail, mon iMac et mon iPad que je ne pourrais plus m'en passer.  Il faut juste faire la distinction entre les services de synchronisation et les services de stockage/archivage.  Ceci dit, je suis encore très anxieux à chaque fois que je vide ma corbeille (pas au point de me mettre à transpirer, mais pas loin 

À noter aussi que le forfait de 50Gig de Apple pour iCloud au coût d'une bouchée de pain par année est surprenant; pas tellement habitué à tant de générosité de la part d'Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Novembre 2020)

D’où le principe de toujours avoir des sauvegardes : 1 sauvegarde en dehors de ton domicile (iCloud ou autre) + sauvegarde sur disque externe (Time Machine ou autre)

En cas d’ordi hs, d’accident (ton domicile prend feu), etc... ben tu peux toujours retrouver tes données.

iCloud est similaire à un disque externe connecté à ton ordi sur lequel tu stockes tes données. Si tu supprimes les fichier de ton disque externe... ben tu n’a plus rien.

Pour l’avertissement en cas de suppression, il y en a dans certains cas et pas tous. Il m’est arrivé de supprimer des fichier par erreur, mais heureusement j’ai réussi à récupérer le plus important avec mes sauvegardes.




ErikM a dit:


> Bonjour ML1010, ecatomb
> 
> @ecatomb
> Aurais-tu par hasard de bons docs ou tutos sur iCloud en mode avancé, notamment le partage de contenu payant acheté sur App Store
> ...


Pour cela, il faudrait voir avec ceux qui ont le partage familial. A part stocker un fichier sur iCloud et le partager à des contact (via mail ou lien), je ne sais pas faire. Sur le site d’Apple tu trouveras peut-être l’info que tu cherches


----------



## guytoon48 (21 Novembre 2020)

J'ose espérer que ML1010 a au moins entendu parler des sauvegardes... depuis 10 ans!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Novembre 2020)

guytoon48 a dit:


> J'ose espérer que ML1010 a au moins entendu parler des sauvegardes... depuis 10 ans!!!


Vu qu'il a perdu des données, pas certain que ces sauvegardes soient bonnes

Tant que j'y pense, s'il a une sauvegarde de son iPhone, peut-être qu'il pourrait s'en servir pour essayer de restaurer son mémo supprimé. 1er truc à faire : une copie de cette sauvegarde pour être certain qu'elle ne soit pas écrasée.


----------

